# Place to watch the Cal v. USC game in Dubai, Sunday 4am kickoff?



## michkgas (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, I actually want to get up and watch it before work. Haha
I know that it's going to be broadcast on ABC. Any Cal or USC fans out there that would like to join?

:boxing:

Thanks!!!!

GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Where are you going to be watching it? Will ESPN broadcast it here?


----------



## michkgas (Sep 29, 2009)

spartan said:


> Where are you going to be watching it? Will ESPN broadcast it here?


No idea, I think you can get it online, but seeing that you're a spartan... haha
Let me know if you want to watch. ;-)

-michelle


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

michkgas said:


> No idea, I think you can get it online, but seeing that you're a spartan... haha
> Let me know if you want to watch. ;-)
> 
> -michelle


Haha, Dont worry...just a lowly Spartan (as in Michigan State), not a Trojan.
But I am so starved for college football at this point that I will watch anything. 

My own big Rivalry game (Michigan vs. Michigan State) is on at Noon EST as well...but thats on the Big Ten Network, so I will be watching that online.

I guess its silly to ask if there are any sports bars in town that are open that late, just to broadcast live football action, eh?


----------



## michkgas (Sep 29, 2009)

Shows you how much I care about USC...forgot they are Trojans.
What year are you? 

Yeah, I really doubt any place other than a hotel or a living room would be showing the games. I just really miss it and this is a big game for Cal since we failed horribly in the last one. ;-)
Whatever...they were completely horrible when I was in school. Guess I'm just a little homesick.

-michelle



spartan said:


> Haha, Dont worry...just a lowly Spartan (as in Michigan State), not a Trojan.
> But I am so starved for college football at this point that I will watch anything.
> 
> My own big Rivalry game (Michigan vs. Michigan State) is on at Noon EST as well...but thats on the Big Ten Network, so I will be watching that online.
> ...


----------



## michkgas (Sep 29, 2009)

056-102-5011

Shows you how much I care about USC...forgot they are Trojans.
What year are you? 

Yeah, I really doubt any place other than a hotel or a living room would be showing the games. I just really miss it and this is a big game for Cal since we failed horribly in the last one. ;-)
Whatever...they were completely horrible when I was in school. Guess I'm just a little homesick.

-michelle[/QUOTE]


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, we were pretty terrible while I was in school as well. Every big game was heartbreak hotel.

I was high school class of '03. So just a couple of years removed. How about yourself?
What brings you all the way out here?

I hear ya on the homesick part. I've only been here for a few months, and I can completely understand. Its especially difficult, i think, because its hard to meet people here.


----------



## michkgas (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm teaching at a university here. Cal Grad '98, International Relations. Definitely using that to my advantage, haha.
I think I've been pretty lucky to meet a great group of friends here. I live in Al Sofouh.
So, if it actually is on ESPN, where could we watch it? I don't have it on my cable.
-michelle
056-102-5011


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Watch Games Online*

Try this website: Watch Online tv sports news and entertainment for free at channelsurfing. It allows you to watch pretty much any football game (college or NFL) live on the internet. I don't think you need anything special to download. I live in Michigan and I was able to watch a Lions game that was blacked out here locally. Worked really good.

Not sure if you can access it from the UAE, but it's worth a shot. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh thats cool. What University?

I would invite you over, but I signed up for EVision yesterday and they said it would take 2-4 weeks. Ridiculous. 

Well my team pulled it off in OT today, I wish your team the best of luck! Go (Golden) Bears?!


----------

